# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > العنايه بالبشره والشعر >  الطريقة الصحيحة لتجفيف الشعر بعد الاستحمام..

## العقيق الاحمر

* 
 الطريقة الصحيحة لتجفيف الشعر بعد الاستحمام..
*
 

لم يعد تجفيف الشعر بعد الاستحمام مسألة صعبة ومعقدة، فمن خلال خطوات بسيطة وسهلة يمكنك تجفيف شعرك بطريقة صحيحة دون أن تؤذيه أو تتسببي في تقصفه.


*
 
لكي يتم تجفيف الشعر بطريقة صحيحة، لابد من إتباع مجموعة من الخطوات، وهي:*

1- يجب إزالة الماء الزائد من الشعر برفق باستعمال منشفة (فوطة) ناعمة.

2- لا تضعي على الشعر مستحضرات التصفيف اللزجة مثل الجل والموس؛ حيث تلتقط هذه المستحضرات الغبار والأتربة ومن ثم تؤثر على صحة ولمعان الشعر.

3- استعملي مجفف الشعر لفترة قصيرة ثم قومي بتمشيط الشعر باستعمال فرشاة متوسطة الحجم مسطحة أو مستديرة مع الاستعانة بالهواء الساخن.

4- قومي بتقسيم الشعر إلى خصلتين كبيرتين، ثم ابدئي بتمشيط الخصلة الأولى من الشعر بدءاً من جذور الشعر حتى أطرافه باستخدام الفرشاة والمجفف، ثم الانتقال للخصلة الأخرى وتكرر نفس الخطوات.

5- ابدئي في تجفيف الطبقة السفلى من الشعر ثم الانتقال لأعلى لتسهيل عملية تجفيف الشعر ولزيادة كثافة الشعر.

6- استخدمي الفرشاة لرفع الشعر أثناء توجيه المجفف الكهربائي من جذور الشعر إلى أطرافه، مع تمرير الفرشاة ببطء نزولاً على طول الشعر مع الإمساك الجيد للشعر.

7- إذا كنت تريدين عمل بعض الخصلات المموجة في تسريحة الشعر، فيمكنك استعمال الفرشاة المستديرة كأنها رول لأطراف الشعر، ويفضل ترك الفرشاة لأطول فترة ممكنة على الشعر ليظل الشعر محتفظاً بتموجه.

8- قومي بعمل تسريحة الشعر المرغوبة بعد الانتهاء من تجفيف الشعر.

*عزيزتي، اتبعي الخطوات السابقة لتجفيف الشعر، فستعمل هذه الخطوات على حماية الشعر من الإصابة بالعديد من الأضرار وفي الوقت نفسه سيُضاف إلى الشعر بريقاً ولمعان ليس له مثيل.*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

والله طرق سهلة  :SnipeR (63):

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

فعلاً حبيبتي همو سهلين
طوق الياسمين .. شكرا لمرورك  :Smile:

----------


## (dodo)

طرق جميلة وسهلة 
*_*
مشكورة

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

نورتي دودو..أسعدني تواجدك  :Smile:

----------


## sajoo

مشكورين .......روعة

----------


## بسمه

طرق حلوه سهله الواحد احيانا ما بنتبه لهاي التفاصيل 
يسلموووو

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

> مشكورين .......روعة


*
العفو .. مروركم الأروع*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

> طرق حلوه سهله الواحد احيانا ما بنتبه لهاي التفاصيل 
> يسلموووو


*صحيح .. شوية انتباه لهيك تفاصيل بتفرق كتير 
نورتِ يا بسمة*

----------


## marwa hawatmeh

shukran kteer 3l m3lomat

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

> shukran kteer 3l m3lomat


*العفو ..
*

----------


## princes123

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------

